# Graduated Filter Brush - like Camera Raw



## Arlcrane (Sep 5, 2014)

One beautiful feature of the Camera Raw Graduated Filter is the ability to brush the effect OFF of an area where you do not want it, such as a persons face, etc.  It is marvelously useful.  This feature does not seem to be available in Lightroom 5.6.  Can anyone shed light on this, or know of some way to achieve the same result.  Since LR and CR are the same engine, I'm surprised that LR does not have this functionality.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 5, 2014)

See this thread.


----------



## Arlcrane (Sep 5, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> See this thread.



Thank-you !


----------

